# Uintah's Map?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm interested in fishing some new waters. Fished next to none of the uintah water's but would love to give it a try. Are there any maps available online or at sportsman's or anything with assess to the lakes or any information? Just curious


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

The Forest Service Office at Union Station in Ogden used to have them. (25th and wall Ave.)Also try Utah Idaho Supply.


----------



## FlyfishingChimp (Sep 16, 2008)

I bought the USGS software with all the Topo maps for Utah several years ago
my friend got some that Utah Idaho supply did not have here: http://store.usgs.gov
if you can afford it get the software you can print all the coustom maps you want


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

The DWR has published little booklets on the various drainages in the Uinta's. They show all the lakes and give a short discription of the terrain and how the lake is managed. They are available at the DNR bookstore at North Temple and Redwood. I also bought a map there that shows all the lakes and trails.


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

The Utah Geological Survey offers free topo maps here: http://geology.utah.gov/maps/topomap/index.htm

and so does Microsoft TerraServer USA: http://terraserver-usa.com/ (click on map, don't type in address.....it works better that way). Here is an example of Mirror Lake, almost zoomed in all the way
http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T ... Y=5632&W=3

If you want to pay, check out http://www.trails.com (which purchased http://www.topozone.com).

I also have a few good maps that I have purchased:

The first 2 are topos on the front with campsites, etc. marked. On the back are all of the lakes, location on map, max depth, type of fish, rating, trailhead listings, campsite info, etc. The 3rd map is a good topo.

1. New Map and Guide: Uinta Lakes West by American Adventures Association Recrational Maps, SLC, UT 801-484-5924. This is found at Sportsman's,etc.

2. New Map and Guide: Uinta Lakes East Flaming Gorge (same secondary info)

3. High Uintas Wilderness (topo map), made by the United States Department of Agriculture, Forest Service, Intermountain Region, Ogden, UT. I think I got this one at a forest service office in Provo years ago.

As for detailed info on fishing these waters, I have 3 books that are very good. The first 2 have maps and descriptions of most every lake. The 3rd book has good personal knowledge of individual waters as well:

Flyfisher's Guide to Utah: http://www.amazon.com/Flyfishers-Guide- ... 69&sr=8-16

Fishing Utah: http://www.amazon.com/Fishing-Utah-2nd- ... 969&sr=8-1

Personalized Fishing Guide to Utah (this one is harder to search for specific lakes as there is no index. The book is written in prose. You will have to read it to get good info out of it. The other 2 books are good for looking at a lake in the index and finding it in the book.) http://www.amazon.com/Personalized-Fish ... 69&sr=8-12

I hope this helps.


----------

